# 1970 455 HO matching numbers



## Arny (Jul 6, 2011)

What is the correct intake manifold casting on 1970 455 HO?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

9799068 That's the only number I came up with for a 4 barrel.


----------



## Arny (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks. I guess that manifold covers the 400 and 455. Seems strange that a special intake was not created for the 455HO. Especially since they created specific carburators and exhaust manifolds.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

My 70 455HO has the same casting numbers as 68GG posted.


----------

